# Marin County Roads? after the storms



## ems200 (May 20, 2009)

Rain, flooding,mudslides.. Anyone know of any roads to avoid besides Hwy 1 @ Panoramic Hwy. Planning a weekend ride around Pt Reyes, Mtn Tam, etc.. Thanks!


----------



## AlphaDogCycling (Sep 18, 2011)

I did Panoramic highway up from Muir Woods today, and it was awesome. No cars / buses, could ride using the whole road. There us one spot where the pavement is buckled, but other than that spot, it's in great condition


----------



## Chef Tony (Mar 2, 2004)

On Sunday Bo-Fax road was closed at Meadow golf club again (up from Fairfax). Riders/walkers were going through & onward toward Pine Mt. The road was clear with some evidence of small slides that may have once blocked 1/2 a lane. I stopped at the Pine Mtn trailhead - the new gate there was open. Riders coming up from Alpine Dam said the road was muddy in spots but clear.


----------

